# New Ragdoll Pic



## Matt73 (Apr 26, 2011)

So....We've almost sold all of the litter that's advertised (only one male left out of five kittens, since advertising on Sunday). This kitten is one that is from the other litter that I haven't advertised yet. Both litters are very special in different ways. This girl is going to a friend of mine from high school that I connected with over FB




I can't wait for her and her kids to meet her. She is soooo excited



This is a seal bi-colour female; this is the one I would have kept



. The other ones in this litter are a mitted seal point girl, a mitted blue point girl, and a blue bi-colour boy



Pics of them soon....






This is her sister. A mitted seal point that's going to a judge in Toronto on Mother's Day










Jasmine and Seamus produced such a great mish mash of colourful kittens. I'll be posting pics of the blue bi-colour and mitted blue by this weekend





P.S. I can't wait to post pics of Lex's _foal_ once it arrives!!!


----------



## anoki (Apr 26, 2011)

:wub



ohhhhhhh, soooooooooo cute Matt!!!!!!

Good thing I've already got too many house cats!!





~kathryn


----------



## Miniv (Apr 26, 2011)

Matt, do you take your own pictures? Because if you do, you do an awesome job.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I do take my own pics, Maryann. Thanks


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Cuteness overload



:wub


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 26, 2011)

AWWWWWW!











I have to say I love when you post pictures! You make my day! All your babies(and biggies) are beautiful! I can't see them when you do the videos(evil dial up!



) but pictures are just the best! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> So....We've almost sold all of the litter that's advertised (only one male left out of five kittens, since advertising on Sunday). This kitten is one that is from the other litter that I haven't advertised yet. Both litters are very special in different ways. This girl is going to a friend of mine from high school that I connected with over FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that is just about the cutest kitten ever. Keep sharing those kitten pics.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 27, 2011)

All of your kits should come with a disclaimer...we can not be held responsible for the cuteness you are about to experience!

What a precious little dear.


----------



## CKC (Apr 27, 2011)

Total cuteness! I had never heard of a Ragdoll until I started seeing your pictures and posts.

I lost my beloved Mia(silver tabby) two weeks ago. When it's time to add another beloved kitty to the family I'm going to have to look into a Ragdoll. They are just so precious!

Kim


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks



That's a good idea Parmela lol.

Kim, Ragdolls are the perfect cat IMHO



Their fur is rabbit-like, with little-to-no undercoat, so they require very little maintenance and don't shed too much. They have the most awesome temperament; they are cuddly and very people-oriented and stay kitten-like. They're very gentle, too. I haven't had one cat/kitten that didn't have a stellar personality


----------



## CKC (Apr 27, 2011)

They sound perfect and pretty much how my Mia was. Her personality was stellar. I have another inside cat right now that's older and is in mourning over Mia. It's going to be a little time before we can get another one. It's nice to know how wonderful you are with your cats/kittens.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 27, 2011)

OMG, another killer pic! This is just beyond cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 27, 2011)

We have a ragdoll kitten. Her name is dolly. She is 12 weeks old not I LOVE HER. Yours is beautiful here is a pic of my DOLLY BLUE!
















We got her for my three yr old Sydney wanted a kitten with blue eyes for her bday took me two mths to find her.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 27, 2011)

She's a very nice lynx point, Kelly



. We had a cat that looked just like her a few years ago.


----------



## weebiscuit (Apr 28, 2011)

I had never heard of Ragdoll cats, so I looked it up on Wikipedia and here's what I found:

In the 1960s Ann Baker started with a regular non-pedigreed white domestic longhaired Angora-kind cat named Josephine, who had produced several litters of typical cats. This cat was injured in an accident involving a car and taken to the veterinary hospital at the University of California. Josephine was of a Persian/Angora type and had litters sired by several unknown male Birman cats, one of which had the Siamese point coloration. Baker believed that Josephine was subject to a secret government genetic experiment during treatment at the lab, and claimed that it made Josephine docile, relaxed when picked up, and immune to pain. Another claim from her was that the kittens were so relaxed because their mother had a car accident while she was pregnant. (None of these claims has been found to have any basis in fact whatsoever.) After Josephine recovered, she produced kittens with the easy going temperament. When the subsequent litter produced more of the same, Ann Baker purchased several kittens from the owner, who lived behind her, and believing she had something special, set out to create what is now known as the Ragdoll. The breed was selectively bred over many years for desirable traits, such as large size, gentle demeanor, and a tendency to go limp when picked up, as well as the striking pointed coloration.

*************************************************************************************************************************

Very interesting! I must say all the cat pics on this thread are just darling! I'm a dog person, but I'm a sucker for kittens, LOL! We have three barn cats and two outdoor house cats, and I love them all, but they are just your everyday cats. Those in this thread are beautiful! And those blue eyes are to die for!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

ragdolls are awesome! They say there the dog of the cat breed. They follow u around like a puppy. Loves to play and they have rabbit like fur. When you pick them up the go limp like a ragdoll.

Also they have a V in the middle of there head and they continue to get darker on there marks till about 3 yrs old


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 29, 2011)

OK, Matt!! Take these pictures down immediately.(Or change the title of your post to something other than Ragdoll) LOL



If my son sees them!!! I was barely saved when he saw them he last time. He wants a new kitten and it's only a matter of time. LOL


----------



## CKC (Apr 29, 2011)

rimmerpaints said:


> We have a ragdoll kitten. Her name is dolly. She is 12 weeks old not I LOVE HER. Yours is beautiful here is a pic of my DOLLY BLUE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! Just adorable!


----------



## CKC (Apr 29, 2011)

Matt- I just took a look at your second kittens picture..... Come on! Can they get any cuter? I'm so glad you are posting these pictures. I enjoy them so much!

Kim


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## AppyLover2 (May 1, 2011)

I've always been a dog person but if there's ever a cat in my future it will definitely have to be a Ragdoll. Matt's portraits (they're definitely more than just "pictures") are always beautiful and the kittens totally adorable.


----------

